# turbo charger on a 253 massey ferguson



## Guest

I just recently purchased a 1992 turbo charged 253 MF.
Does the turbo charger work the whole time the engine is running?
Does anyone have any tips about this tractor I should know about.

Thanks,


----------



## Live Oak

The turbo charger impeller turbines are spinning all the time the engine is running but the turbo is not actually working until you run the engine rpm's up to usuable work load range and place the engine under a load. The govenor in the injection pump will schedule more fuel to maitain rpm and load thus causing the engine to produce more exhaust gases which spins the exhaust turbine impeller faster which in turn spins the compressor section impellor faster, making more boost pressure and enabling the engine to effectively and efficiently burn more fuel and make more power. In a nut shell, the turbo is not normally working unless the engine is under some type of load. Hope that was not TMI.  

Welcome to Tractor Forum and be sure to post some pictures and give us some follow up evaluations of your new tractor! :friends: :cheers: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ernie

Oil change on a regular time table whether by hrs or by days, weeks etc. If the unit is used less than a 100 a month change it monthly for the acids that the oil gets thru combustion will help the deposits adhere to the hot turbos bearings and mess your turbos life expectancy in a short period of time.

Enjoy your new tractor and keep us updated as to your overall evaluation of the 253.


----------

